# "Canadian Heroes" song to be released on Remembrance Day



## Occam (30 Oct 2009)

Mods, feel free to relocate this if there is a more suitable sub-forum.  I am not affiliated with the group, just happened to catch wind of it in chatter.

I guess there's a bunch of Canadian artists got together and recorded a song dedicated to the troops, to be released on Remembrance Day.  It's quite an interesting array of talent that went into this one.  Teenage Head caught my eye, as well as Ian Thomas and Tom Wilson.

Website is at http://www.canadianheroes.com.  There's a Facebook group as well.


----------

